# Raleigh ? double ended cable M 829 A  odd lever end?



## schwinnderella (Apr 14, 2019)

Anybody know what this cable was used for?  I think the part number is M 829 A. Notice the unusual, at least to me, skinny brake lever end, not the round style I am familiar with. It is about 22" long.


----------



## rhm (Apr 25, 2019)

It must be a (front) brake cable.  Raleigh steel calipers used a similar cable.  I shouldn't speculate what levers it will fit-- but I think it will fit most brake levers.


----------

